# Is it illegal to bring chilly seeds with me to NZ?



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi,

Simple Question, Can I take Chilly seeds (	Capsicum annuum ) with me to NZ to grow in pot..?

Obviously its very small amount..!!

I am aware about the biosecurity and all... I just want simple yes or no .. Thats it..

Thank you


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

VJ_KIWI said:


> Hi,
> 
> Simple Question, Can I take Chilly seeds (	Capsicum annuum ) with me to NZ to grow in pot..?
> 
> ...


If you are aware of biosecurity you should know the answer ;-)
Any plant material is a risk and must be declared, and/or disposed of. If it cannot be determined that it is free from pests or disease it cannot come into NZ.

Can't understand why anyone would want to bring in items like this though.

You can buy chilli seeds here $2 a packet.

http://www.biosecurity.govt.nz/files/enter/personal/declare-or-dispose-brochure.pdf

http://gstuff.co.nz/shop/garden/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=5_10


----------

